# bačkorová kultura



## Ergulis

Zdravím,
Existuje pro tohle v Angličtině nějaký výraz či idiom?


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Dobrý den! Pokud pojmem "bačkorová kultura" myslíte 





> ... the Czech obsession with taking your shoes off indoors and then selecting appropriate footwear for wearing inside the house (expats.cz)


 nemáme v angličtině žádný výraz. "Slipper custom"  nebo "slipper culture"  se moc nepoužívá, a troufnu si říct, že takovému výrazu by ani nebylo rozumět. Proto tuto "posedlost"  musíme nezasvěceným vysvětlit.


----------



## Ergulis

Tady je to v trochu jiném významu. Bačkorová kultura je v češtině takový idiom pro styl trávení volného času, kdy se člověk stane pohodlným, nikam moc, nebo vůbec, nechodí (do společnosti), např. do divadla, kina, na koncerty atd. a  svůj volný čas tráví doma sledováním televize, hraním her apod.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

V tomto případě by se dalo mluvit o "the stay-at-home culture":





> *Stay-at-home Britons turn to TV, online gambling*: Cash-strapped Britons are staying at home more, watching TV and gambling online, updates from consumer-facing companies showed on Thursday, as fears grow that the UK will slip back into recession. (reuters.com)


----------



## Ergulis

To k tomu má hodně blízko, řekl bych. Slovník Lingea překládá _výraz stay-at home_ jak pecivál (lenoch) , což je domácký typ člověka, pro kterého je vyznávání bačkorové kultury typické.
Thanks.


----------



## risa2000

V americké angličtině nejspíš *couch potato (culture).*


----------



## Enquiring Mind

risa2000 said:


> ... couch potato (culture).


 i v britské angličtině. Ještě bych rád upozornil na správnou výslovnost anglické dvojhlásky ou, která (zde) zní jinak než česká ou.
Couch (kauč) - /kaʊtʃ/ potato.  Coach (kouč) - /kəʊtʃ/.  (Ale to už víte!  )


----------

